# I've Seen it All Now



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

There is actually a " Childbirth Educational Doll" Knitting pattern at
http://www.etsy.com/listing/28278101/childbirth-education-doll

You won't believe your eyes.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG, a little too graphic for me!


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! That doesn't leave much to the imagination does it? I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG - I do not believe it and I just saw it - the price is even more unbelievable


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Holy Cow!!! How did anyone ever come up with that idea??? LOL!


----------



## alcorbin802003 (Aug 31, 2011)

That is absolutely insane. Who in their right mind would think of such a thing? You know what their mind has to be on. Ugh.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

That is just sick. In a you must be kidding way.


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

That, I have to say....is disgusting !!! Madness !!!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Frankly, I think it's absolutely nasty, and I am not a prude.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Totally bizzare ,and the price!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, you've got to give her credit for a) offering a deal to midwives, and b) charging for her labour (pun intended)

OK. I just read the other responses. It is titled "Childbirth *Education* Doll". How else might one show childbirth to anyone? I had no such doll (nor could I have afforded one) when I wanted to show my kids about childbirth. I borrowed a 16mm film from the National Film Board, brought it home, and showed it to my children. It was of a real, live birth. I think using a doll is perhaps better.

In days gone by, even urban residents got to see dogs and cats copulating and birthing. That is a form of sex-ed that is - for the most part - no longer available to the majority of the population.

I would have no problem having my child play with such a doll. Being an able crocheter, I'd pass on buying it and just use her photo to make up my own.

Disgusting? No.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

cant imagine !! I am a midwife and with all the things available today for ed. and no holds barred....why would anyone....AND ITS UGLY!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's just plain ridiculous in MHO... so many other ways to teach .. .not a doll you have to knit... imagine knitting the funky parts??? lol...


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't help it ------------------------>


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll pass on this deal!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is obviously much to late for me to up and on KP. I had to go back and recheck price.... I only saw the $10.50 shipping charge!!!!!! DUH Off to bed I go. Night Night


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

We're a strange lot, we knitters.
We complain mightily when someone expects us to knit them something for just the cost of the yarn. Then when someone knits/crochets something expressly to sell it and charges a reasonable price for her labor, we also complain!

As for yucky parts, our bodies have them, and procreation is about as yucky as it gets. Maybe playing with dolls isn't the best way, but it is *one* way. If you've caught any of the 'reality TV' shows about girls and even adult women who've not known they were pregnant until the moment of delivery, maybe you'd be more tolerant of someone trying to eliminate some of the mystery of how we all got here.

And, just in case you're wondering: no, I'm not related to and do not even know the person who makes those dolls.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Almost 40 years ago I worked in a facility for pregnant teens...the kind where they were sent far from home so nobody would know. We held all kinds of classes for the girls to learn about what to expect when they went into labor and what the results would be.

We SEWED dolls like this. Not only dolls like this but babies with umbilical cords attached to placentas. These dolls took away the mystery...and the fear...of what was happening.

You would not believe the ignorance of some of these kids. Brought about by their parents thinking that they shouldn't even consider discussing the 'icky' stuff with them. Like the girl whose mother told her she got pregnant from standing to close to a boy. (The girl was 11 and it turned out to be a case of incestual rape)

Education about all this 'icky' stuff is not just important. It can be life saving. Knowing how it happens and what goes on is the only way a girl can protect herself. If dolls like this can educate, then let me donate a couple someplace where they can do some good.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG I just got laughing over this one...well that's certainly different isn't it? lol


----------



## JanRxxx (Aug 12, 2011)

It is a pretty hideous looking doll and when you first click on the link the OMG factor is incredible !! I think that we have to remember that (as the midwife said) there are numerous recourses available these days to dispel the myths..girls are educated, if not at home then at school, and there are some excellent books and dvds out there at a fraction of the price of this doll...once a child is old enough to take the knowledge onboard without getting traumatised by " mummy has eaten the baby" a knitted doll wont really cut the mustard !! Here whatever isn't taught at home is backed up at school and trips to the maternity wing are also arranged. If this lady sells this doll good luck to her , obviously if youre going to pay or can afford to pay that kind of money you clearly think its wonderful ...but you can buy an awful lot of much better more informative products and still go out for a family meal on the change lol !!


----------



## heatherRob (Jun 19, 2011)

I have just posted the link to a forum I am a member of, we are trying to have a baby and not the traditional way for us so, this actuly made me laugh and laugh and laugh, that was of corse untill I saw the price OMG that is a bit much but, I do think it could be a usefull tool for some.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I just think it is done as a sensationalist item. I think there are far better ways to educate young people than to knit a gross doll. Also, $160 is a ridiculous price for something that probably didn't take that long to make. Most teenagers who become pregnant have parents who would likely never be able to afford to pay that kind of money for it, even if they wanted the ugly thing.

Another point - in this day and age, how many women really give birth with their breasts exposed? Not too many, I would wager, so the doll is just silly with the breasts exposed and pointing in different directions as though the doll had implants or something.

I doubt this was really meant to be an educational tool, in spite of what they say. It's more likely it's meant to cause gasps and chuckles than anything else. 

In the end, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and this is mine.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

don't think it's very attractive, and the price is extortionate


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well....I am speechless.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> I'm sorry I can't help it ------------------------>


LOL!!! You are to funny.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

sjordanc said:


> There is actually a " Childbirth Educational Doll" Knitting pattern at
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/28278101/childbirth-education-doll
> 
> You won't believe your eyes.


This is also as absurd as the new doll out that has alot of controversy that is called the "Breastfeeding Doll". Has anyone seen this one? It is a doll that a little girl holds up to ehr chest wile wearing a little vest that has a magnet or something in it and when the doll is put to it the baby makes sucking noises like it is breastfeeding. I coulden't believe it when I saw it on tv. :thumbdown:


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my... :hunf:


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm well each to their own


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We're a strange lot, we knitters.
> We complain mightily when someone expects us to knit them something for just the cost of the yarn. Then when someone knits/crochets something expressly to sell it and charges a reasonable price for her labor, we also complain!
> 
> As for yucky parts, our bodies have them, and procreation is about as yucky as it gets. Maybe playing with dolls isn't the best way, but it is *one* way. If you've caught any of the 'reality TV' shows about girls and even adult women who've not known they were pregnant until the moment of delivery, maybe you'd be more tolerant of someone trying to eliminate some of the
> ...


Jessica Jean, Thank you for your common ( maybe not so common) sense and sanity! Karhyunique


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I could not believe my eyes.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> I'm sorry I can't help it ------------------------>


NannyMon.. when I saw your posting.. I just busted out laughing... your to much my dear... and I agree.. HaHaHaHa...

And to all others that posted on here.. Yeah..just a bit much but as it is stated. .its Educational..... I guess for some but that doll is just so ugly though.. ...Just saying....


----------



## LindaKaas (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear Ladies, I hate to tell you this, but I know someone who was asked to make a doll like this for them. I bet you'll never guess who. Her church. I'm sure you're asking why in the world would a church ask for such a thing. The reason being that they were going on a mission to a country to help educate the children who are having children on what really happens during birthing. It was used very successfully to help educate these young girls, where communication could be lacking at the speaking and writing level. I'm not sure that this doll is necessary for the mid-wives in the US, but I hate to say, I could see where it might be useful in other countries. It certainly isn't a doll I'd give my children to play with! So I guess all I'm saying is sometimes things may look strange to us, but without always knowing the full story, maybe we shouldn't be so quick to judge whether something is good or bad.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone remember the now defunct website called "You Knit WHAT?" This would be so perfect for that. The site is still online, so you can see it and see what I mean.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Unbelieveable. She did go to a lot of trouble with all the details. I didn't look at the price. Will have to go back to look now out of curiosity.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely very expensive. I wonder how many she's sold.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

LindaKaas said:


> Dear Ladies, I hate to tell you this, but I know someone who was asked to make a doll like this for them. I bet you'll never guess who. Her church. I'm sure you're asking why in the world would a church ask for such a thing. The reason being that they were going on a mission to a country to help educate the children who are having children on what really happens during birthing. It was used very successfully to help educate these young girls, where communication could be lacking at the speaking and writing level. I'm not sure that this doll is necessary for the mid-wives in the US, but I hate to say, I could see where it might be useful in other countries. It certainly isn't a doll I'd give my children to play with! So I guess all I'm saying is sometimes things may look strange to us, but without always knowing the full story, maybe we shouldn't be so quick to judge whether something is good or bad.


I see your point.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Although we (adults) know about child birth I think this time she/he crossed the line. The youth today has no concept on what it takes to take care of a child, and if a young one has questions, THAT's what parents are for. A doll does show how a child is born, not all the complications that may bring and the expense involved in rising a child.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Just goes to show that anything can be knitted if you want to knit it. I think I'll stick to more pleasant doll knitting. But, I could see it having it's purpose in maybe small out of the main stream countries.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it would be a great teaching tool for a child. It isn't as graphic as the real thing, or pictures of the real thing, but it gets the point across. Many children develop misconceptions about childbirth that lasts for years when we simply try to explain it through words. I don't think we have any funky parts. Best to be positive about our bodies.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I'm also just speechless!


----------



## lyndaguereca (Aug 25, 2011)

I will definitely pass......at 64 years old that is totally a bit too much for me


----------



## kajop3 (Mar 5, 2011)

now i have seen everything.... i think it is way to graphic for a little child... just my opinion ....


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## lyndaguereca (Aug 25, 2011)

well time to get my support hose on for the day.....ugh......hate wearing them.......but help the veins in my legs.
Part of getting old


----------



## IC Pierpont (Feb 2, 2011)

Somebody must have a lot of time on their hands. Who are they trying to teach child birth to, a child? I'll pass on this even if it sold for a penny. IC


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Peoline said:


> Although we (adults) know about child birth I think this time she/he crossed the line. The youth today has no concept on what it takes to take care of a child, and if a young one has questions, THAT's what parents are for. A doll does show how a child is born, not all the complications that may bring and the expense involved in rising a child.


In an ideal world (Utopia), such teaching aids would be unnecessary, because all parents would be instructing their own children properly; all families would have two caring and well educated parents. 
In case you're living in a bubble, here's the reality. The world is far from Utopia. Not all parents are responsible. Not all parents are educated enough to be able to pass on much usable information to their children. Not all schools have sex-ed classes. Not all sex-ed classes go into the nitty-gritty of childbirth.

I was 11 when my mother began her planned family. If the illness of her mother hadn't caused me to be sent to live with my mother, I would never even have been told that she was expecting my baby sibling! As it was, I never did learn about _exactly_ what goes on in childbirth until 18 years later when reading up while pregnant myself. 
There is a place for such a doll - knitted, crocheted, sewn, mass-manufactured from plastics - in this imperfect world.

To those who comment on its 'ugliness' ... I do not believe any woman who goes through natural, unmedicated childbirth is looking cool, calm, collected, and neatly coiffed during the process. Some superficial eyes might even call her ugly at that time.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Um. No. Just no. This would be a fabulous item for Regretsy!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Ok, I have to agree with Jessica Jean and Linda Kass on this one. And yes, here in the US there are plenty of young girls who haven't got a clue, obviously their parents don't either. Even when language isn't a barrier, a visual tool is very different than reading or using words to explain childbirth. I think it's a great teaching tool. Females of all ages are still getting pregnant for all of the wrong reasons. Getting pregnant to 'catch' a man??? Getting pregnant without a loving caring mother and father, with no job or way of supporting a child. Yes, we do need a visual tool that shows how having a child changes your life, how much care and work is needed to properly raise a child. How much money it takes to care and feed a child.


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy cow!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Julie Holahan said:


> Holy cow!


Ditto!!


----------



## BKaye (Jan 17, 2011)

Repeatedly, people on this forum talk about the joy of their grandchildren's births or excitement of the upcoming new arrivals yet, when a creative knitter/crocheter makes this blessed event tangible, it is described as ugly and laughed at. If more young women and girls had an opportunity to see exactly how this "blessed event" unfolds perhaps there would be more understanding of the entire process of pregnancy and childbirth resulting in fewer unwanted and unplanned pregnancies.
I'm with you, Jessica Jean.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> I'm sorry I can't help it ------------------------>


I'm with you :lol: But then... she must have thought there would be people out there who would benefit from her doll. A bit pricy though for anyone.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

BKaye said:


> Repeatedly, people on this forum talk about the joy of their grandchildren's births or excitement of the upcoming new arrivals yet, when a creative knitter/crocheter makes this blessed event tangible, it is described as ugly and laughed at. If more young women and girls had an opportunity to see exactly how this "blessed event" unfolds perhaps there would be more understanding of the entire process of pregnancy and childbirth resulting in fewer unwanted and unplanned pregnancies.
> I'm with you, Jessica Jean.


BKaye, I agree, more young girls SHOULD see what its all about. I don't have a problem with that at all.. Mothers should inform there daughters on how its not easy bringing up a child or for a child to be having a child.. I agree with all that too... My thing about this is just that I just happen to think that this particular doll that was made was ugly is all. But very creative in deed. Having a baby is NOT ugly. I for one enjoyed having my 2 sons and if I had to do it all again I would have more children. For the reason that I myself laughed in my posting is because I thought the picture that NannyMon posted with the laughing critter was funny.. NOT THE DOLL on the site.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > We're a strange lot, we knitters.
> ...


I agree, thanks Jessica Jean


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a absurd knitting project, I would be embarassed to make one.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

It wouldn't be my cup of tea - but I can see how it could be useful. I've seen all kinds of knitted things. This is apparently an area of interest to her and those who buy from her. Thankfully, we're all a little different. Wouldn't the world be a boring place if we were all alike?


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Funny, I never really thought of my reproductive system as nasty or funky or disgusting. 
I don't think the problem is with the artist.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jelun said:


> Funny, I never really thought of my reproductive system as nasty or funky or disgusting.
> I don't think the problem is with the artist.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am all for educating young MEN and women about ALL THE responsibilities that go with "having a baby"..starting with responsible parents, church and county.
I may be wrong but aren't dolls suppose to be fun for play???
I think it is just wrong...use something else..there are so many other resources...through the counties we live in and our churches..
There will ALWAYS be irresponsible parents that won't teach their children the physical or spiritual ways of sex, giving birth or raising a child..that will never change..
So what is next antomically correct man and woman dolls to show children how the zygot is produced..
I am all for education in all aspects..but that doll is just wrong and a very disgusting way to teach.
Our knitting and crocheting are beautiful gifts from our hearts...this is just wrong.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I am all for educating young MEN and women about ALL THE responsibilities that go with "having a baby"..starting with responsible parents, church and county.
> I may be wrong but aren't dolls suppose to be fun for play???
> I think it is just wrong...use something else..there are so many other resources...through the counties we live in and our churches..
> There will ALWAYS be irresponsible parents that won't teach their children the physical or spiritual ways of sex, giving birth or raising a child..that will never change..
> ...


Well said Camilla I was thinking a similar thought.

Sorry, I do not agree with these knitted dolls, to me they ARE laughable, they show nothing of the real thing. I say, if you want to prevent unwanted pregnancy in young girls, show them the real thing, if that is not possible show them a decent birthing video, I'm not talking about pornography, I am talking about a decent video from a hospital, a difficult birth, show them the little still born babes, the little defective babies, show them the struggle the mother goes through, the blood, groans of pain, the tearing of flesh, the exhaustion, and later trying... too to breast feed, change diapers, look after the baby it is no picnic, as we all know.

Apart from that, if you do not want them to do drugs, do not knit a doll smoking a drug, take them to the institutes, show them the young people who are now brain dead, show them the young people who have been in car accidents due to drunk driving and drugs, show them the burns, amputated limbs, scars, show them the young people in comas who will never leave hospital again, never see their parent's anguish, their heartaches.

Enough said, but I will say it again, do not knit dolls ... just my humble opinion.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow! I absolutely love it. The price is steep but some may pay. It is an accurate accounting though. I find it tastefully done. She kind of blew it though because now I can make my own, if I wanted, which I don't. Been there done that one!


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

I love it too....I applaud all of you who can see the beauty in the education it would bring....as for dolls being something to play with....I have seen little girls changing diapers on dolls, and spanking them...and pushing them in the stroller...and I have heard of shrinks using them to help kids that have been abused......and as for myself...I saw animals on the farm giving birth...like they used to in the good old days...or a mom giving birth at home...like they did when my parents were born...only rich people went to the hospital..or women who were having major problems...but some of them could not afford it anyway...we need to educate our kids in a home setting as parents should..and what better way then with a doll. 
Its life...its what happens...how can that be bad...at our fair they have a birthing building where there are animals giving birth during the whole fair week...its great...talk about education...and the beauty of those little animals...makes it real...teaches them what a mans body is meant to do...does not matter how you educate...as long as they get the RIGHT information.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Oh yeah and for the little nursing doll....breast feeding is natural a bottle is not. What is wrong for a little girl modeling after what if natural.....its better than growing up thinking "boobies" are for being sexy...they are mamary glands....would you not rather your girls want nice breast so they can feed their offspring than to flaunt them and attract the boys...and if not well endowed be ashamed and tramatized...???? ah yes the world can be a strange place.......sorry if I offended anyone but I am all for teaching about and using our bodies minds and hearts for what God intended them and not some social style that has been set upon us.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Also well put NannyMon...
I just do NOT want MY or any art of knitting and crocheting associated with a doll like that...nuff said!

Teach OUR children by example and all the above...



NannyMon said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I am all for educating young MEN and women about ALL THE responsibilities that go with "having a baby"..starting with responsible parents, church and county.
> ...


----------



## alcorbin802003 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't imagine having this doll or giving it to a child, but I can see where it could be educational. I can see both sides of this discussion. While personally, I would not make or buy the doll, I can understand the other side of the point too. It did catch me off guard at first that someone had actually come up with the pattern. I definitely never would have expected it. But again, I can see both sides.


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

$160.00!!!!! I wouldn't buy it even for $1.00!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugly....Ugly....UGLY!!!!!!!

There are many, many tasteful ways to teach facts of childbirth. If I had seen something like this when I was young, I think I wouldn't have wanted to have a baby.

The doll itself is hideous!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Won't be making that for a baby-shower unless I know the person very very well ...


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Your posts are always so honest and sensible


Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, you've got to give her credit for a) offering a deal to midwives, and b) charging for her labour (pun intended)
> 
> OK. I just read the other responses. It is titled "Childbirth *Education* Doll". How else might one show childbirth to anyone? I had no such doll (nor could I have afforded one) when I wanted to show my kids about childbirth. I borrowed a 16mm film from the National Film Board, brought it home, and showed it to my children. It was of a real, live birth. I think using a doll is perhaps better.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it's rather sweet and innocent, truly


----------



## missro007 (May 24, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's just plain ridiculous in MHO... so many other ways to teach .. .not a doll you have to knit... imagine knitting the funky parts??? lol...


This is the second time I've come across this doll! She has a blog page with the man parts & boobs, along with some odd-looking catsuit-type outfits in wild colors. I suppose it's art...to each his own , huh? :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------

